# Mental reset.... Best practices?



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

After reading through a few threads here and seeing that there's been a few others that have had a less than stellar year out makes me wonder.... 
How does one "reset" or otherwise push through the bull**** that clutters the mind and continue on going? 
I'm not going to beat around the bush... I had a terrible year, and it got to me pretty hard. I've managed to come out level headed, but still a little bitter. 
It still affects my work and I need to shake it and get focused on improvement again. 

What do you all do when it's time to get some positivity back?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't have a great answer, but if you have the financial resources to get away for an extended period, it may help reorientate you. 

Burnout/depression, stress overload, can have similar origins. Decompressing takes time.

I once heard of a couple that would take two weeks off every year. The 1st week they stayed in separate cabins by themselves and had alone time to reflect on whatever they felt neccessary. Then the second week they stayed together in a different location and did the same as a couple. 

My wife and I have not done this ourselves, but I always thought it was a cool idea. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We spent two weeks in Covid isolation. Her in the back bedroom and me on the couch.

Both had our own big tvs. It was like a vacation.

As for keeping positive, I just muscle through. I have had some good help and kept busy. Best work year in a long time. Not perfect, lots of delays, but I try and just flow with it.

I'm not a big vacation guy, but the wife and I are taking a long weekend after the first. Do some storm watching and general laziness time.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Mindset.

Every day is a new day, start out pumped up and hitting it hard. Smile, it helps.

Focus on the process. If you're doing your process right, celebrate those small victories, even if it's a 5 second mental celebration.

Results are the results, and you just have to adapt to whatever those are. Maybe you have to change your process, but look at that when you aren't in the middle of everything else.

You're smarter than that stack of lumber, sheathing, concrete...

I try to do things so I could do it day after day 7 days a week for years. You have to build in a way to see what's going right when things are going sideways, and trust yourself, your skills, and your experience.

Physically, you can get run down just by the hours of physical work but psychologically you only get run down by how you're thinking.

Screw something up? It's an opportunity to learn. I've learned the same thing more than once, LOL.

I also learned pretty young how to increase or decrease my stress level. There's an optimal level of stress for everyone. As stress increases, performance increases until it finally peaks. A little more stress and performance tanks. More screw ups, forgetting stuff, ...

Mental self discipline.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

My idea of time off is just sitting and reading or watching some movies, it decompresses me big time.....that and sex.

When I have my winter down time I usually try to get more sleep, do a few projects around the house, take the dogs out hunting, and do a pretty strict 8-12 week lifting program.

Usually after that I'm ready to attack spring work.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I also learned pretty young how to increase or decrease my stress level. There's an optimal level of stress for everyone. Asxstress increases, perfirmance increases until it finally peaks. A little more stress and performance tanks. More screw ups, forgetting stuff, ...


This is a big one. Even though I think about work all the time, I've learned how to block that when I should be sleeping, and it's helped a lot.

You just have to say "There's nothing I can do about it right now, so I'm not going to worry about it" when you are trying to unwind before bed time.

That and just not caring as much anymore. If things go bad and I can't make a truck payment, the bank can always come and get it, no big deal. Not enough work to make payroll? Sorry boys, here's a weeks pay and the number to the unemployment office, good luck.

Do your best, but realize sometimes you just have to roll with it if **** happens. Fix it and move on.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

asevereid said:


> After reading through a few threads here and seeing that there's been a few others that have had a less than stellar year out makes me wonder....
> How does one "reset" or otherwise push through the bull**** that clutters the mind and continue on going?
> I'm not going to beat around the bush... I had a terrible year, and it got to me pretty hard. I've managed to come out level headed, but still a little bitter.
> It still affects my work and I need to shake it and get focused on improvement again.
> ...


The mental answer is likely different for everyone, and we can all benefit from other perspective on how they handle it, but I think the answer to your situation likes in your post... what I got from it was...

Mental
Best practices
Reset
Improvement
Positivity

They all seem intertwined... Mental/Positivity, Best Practices/Improvement, Reset/intertwined with all of them...

Sometimes time off can help reorient you, but sometimes knowing what's affecting you and taking it on to work through it can give you the best relief...

Think of it with the end result in mind, kind of like a project... what would you like to see as the end result of what you're getting ready to embark upon (also including rest and things that aren't work related but benefit from your success)? From there, it becomes easier to methodically break down how YOU would get there and your mind and own life circumstances will help it get there because in breaking it down, it becomes easier to see a path and you're no longer looking at a mountain to overcome but the next step to make...

And then, just like a project, it's time to get to work... just remember to have some fun along the way that's not work related (the smell the roses thing)... the all work and no play thing...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Look at Jaws' tag line. The difference between being a victim and a warrior is huge.

You absolutely have to be confident in yourself.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Need more work to keep your mind off of work.... J/K

Do something you don't ever do. Since you don't know how to do it you'll have to think about how to do it which will get your mind off of normal things.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

IF (There is something I can do to resolve this stressor) THEN ( IF (Am I in any condition to actually resolve it?) THEN (Resolve it) ELSE (Take a break) ) ELSE IF ( (I can continue doing my work despite the stressor) THEN (Continue doing my work) ) ELSE (Seek other resources to help - family, friends, bank, social worker, etc)


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Kids know all about how to play to have fun....


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

I second taking time for vacation. Maybe something completely different from what you always do. 

In the past, when I couldn't get away, I found out idle time wasn't good for me. Some days were harder to get out of bed. But I had to keep busy to not think about it. 

I feel ya. Good luck.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Kap's point is an important one. Everyone is different, and one size may not fit all.

If you're a perfectionist, things will seem worse than they are, and you'll tend to get bogged down. I still fight that at times.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Kap's point is an important one. Everyone is different, and one size may not fit all.
> 
> If you're a perfectionist, things will seem worse than they are, and you'll tend to get bogged down. I still fight that at times.


To some people, a situation will seem serious, but not hopeless. To others it may seem hopeless, but not serious.

Figure out where you land on that scale, and learn how to cope with it.

I can lean in either direction I guess, trending more towards the former. You just have to know when the latter should apply and roll with it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Two guys I knew with a totally different perspective on things were combat vets. One flew loach helicopters to draw fire to see where enemy positions were, and the other's unit did a combat jump in Korea, and wound up separated from US forces. 90% casualties.

Anything going on in business just didn't compare. 

I've also known people who went bankrupt, got their acts together, and started as successful business the second time around. It isn't the end of the world.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Something I learned when I was working lots of hours. If you just lay down in a dark, quiet area for half an hour or so, relax and clear your mind, it can be a quick recharge for the rest of the day.

You also learn how to clear your mind, so when you need to actually sleep, it can be easier.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Some of the discussions on here make me wish I'd taught my kids some of this stuff....


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

hdavis said:


> Some of the discussions 8n here make me wish I'd taught my kids some of this stuff....


One day if they become contractors or tradesmen they can read about it hear, ten years too late lol.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

reggi said:


> One day if they become contractors or tradesmen they can read about it hear, ten years too late lol.


They're over 30, so these days I just give them some perspective.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Stress is cumulative. Determine some of those stress points and work to reduce or eliminate them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Got a lot on this, I've dealt consistently with different levels of burnout, stress, etc.... 2021 tops the list for a chitry year. In my case I have rarely been able to recover more than a day before I need to be fired up and making clear, concise and wise decisions without hesitation in front of my men, clients and family. Anything less is a death knell - I know that and it's not an option.

I look at business a lot like a football game, I like sports analogies and it's easier to explain the reset being a choice we make everyday. Am I going to be a ***** today or am I going to grind it out half a yard at a time if that's what it takes.

Using sports - if Tom Brady dwelled on a bad series, multiple picks in a game etc... he wouldn't have like 75 4th quarter crazy come backs in the last seconds. Just like a construction career its those wins that separate the journeyman and groupies from the rock stars - a lot of those wins come when you have to have them or you fail completely. This couple wins make the season, make the profitability or success necessary to continue to the next week, year. That makes your career

Imo this is done through mindset, and preparation. For me 2021 was harder than normal because we had way less preparation than ever before, almost everything becomes a reaction until you can resolve the issue or even the score, at that time you have to the courage to make decisions that could at some points end a projects or you businesses success in one play or one decision, and have faith in your team

I honestly wish I could be more like NYCB, my brother and dad have that mindset to a point, if I can't make the overhead something will go back or if I don't have enough work the guys won't work. It's the reality of the situation, if there isn't enough money you will not make overhead or beled reserves, and If you don't sell or get the next one setup people won't work. But for me I can't do that, and that stress or burden will always be there, always be present. I don't see I can't do that I ask how can I do this - and think as far outside the box as necessary to just pick up one more first down (sell a job, complete a project with budget issues, labor issues, beat a deadline, start and finish several at once etc... ) at any cost, because that will give me another set of opportunities, and another set of opportunities is what it's all about

Everyday is another set of downs for me. Some days we take some scalps sometimes we get get a goose egg but when that alarm goes off the next day no matter what else just happened, completed a job with no money left after material escalations or just won Best of Parade the night before, when my feet hit the floor we are hunting scalps.

Figure out what recharges you - for me it's time with my kids, camping with my family, fireplace with my wife, eating supper on the porch with my wife, just smoking some BBQ all day every now and then. Farm work. Hunting. About to go carry a 40 lbs Go Ruck on a 4 mile hike with my kids. Thats very decompressing

Decompressing needs to happen fast for me, not taking two weeks off everytime I get burned out or feel overwhelmed, thats often daily. Like Davis said I realize that to build the business to what we want, to go from repairs and tiny remodel work to building 10 projects at a time and multi million dollar jobs I need to be prepared to deal with what comes with that - wounds. I doubt many successful builders with a scaled company have gotten there without some hard lessons, hard years and lifelong scars buried deep. Part of the game it's not
if you get hurt it's when and how bad.

For sure 1 thing I know for sure is excess drinking and eating don't help they just exacerbate the issue.... so we can check that one off the list I've tried it 😆

I gotta head out, I'll try and add more later


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My work mindset in concise but definite terms -

: If you can stand, you can walk. If you can walk, you can run. If you can run, you can play :

You got this dude. Tape it up


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Something to look forward to I'd important, a camping trip, hunt, etc... are high level for me and lower level is a day with my kids or grilling dinner and sitting next to a fire 

We take 10 days at spring break and leave in the fifth wheel, did 2k mile trip last year, and booked this year's as soon as we got back. 

The little 2-3 day weekends and camping or going to the beach help tremendously


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Kids know all about how to play to have fun....


100%


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I generally just put my head down and plod on. If things are piling up and I'm really down, what usually works for me is to just stop everything and wallow in it for a day or three, doing absolutely nothing productive. Or nothing at all. Then I give myself a kick in the butt and get after it again.

Vacations are for when you have extra energy and things are going well. You'll most likely burn more energy than you do at work (how often have you heard "I had to come back to work to get a rest?), and if the business is in trouble, you'll just spend that time worrying about it anyway. Personally, 3-4 days is about my limit; after that I'm ready to get back to my routine. Probably has a bit to do with growing up on a farm. I still remember the shock & awe when I learned that a lot of people get paid to not work for a week or three each year.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I generally just put my head down and plod on. If things are piling up and I'm really down, what usually works for me is to just stop everything and wallow in it for a day or three, doing absolutely nothing productive. Or nothing at all. Then I give myself a kick in the butt and get after it again.
> 
> Vacations are for when you have extra energy and things are going well. You'll most likely burn more energy than you do at work (how often have you heard "I had to come back to work to get a rest?), and if the business is in trouble, you'll just spend that time worrying about it anyway. Personally, 3-4 days is about my limit; after that I'm ready to get back to my routine. Probably has a bit to do with growing up on a farm. I still remember the shock & awe when I learned that a lot of people get paid to not work for a week or three each year.


A group of us go to paintball usually at least once a year. At this point I play for about an hour the whole weekend, the rest of the time I'm at camp cooking food, drinking beer, napping, and doing as little as possible.

There's always just so much to do each week that when I get some down time I just want to not move, not make any noise, nothing.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

All of these little bits of advice are helpful. 
Thanks. 
Just gotta figure out which way I'm going to go.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> I generally just put my head down and plod on. If things are piling up and I'm really down, what usually works for me is to just stop everything and wallow in it for a day or three, doing absolutely nothing productive. Or nothing at all. Then I give myself a kick in the butt and get after it again.
> 
> Vacations are for when you have extra energy and things are going well. You'll most likely burn more energy than you do at work (how often have you heard "I had to come back to work to get a rest?), and if the business is in trouble, you'll just spend that time worrying about it anyway. Personally, 3-4 days is about my limit; after that I'm ready to get back to my routine. Probably has a bit to do with growing up on a farm. I still remember the shock & awe when I learned that a lot of people get paid to not work for a week or three each year.


Which is why I worked Saturday and Sunday. And right now I might be going back to put another coat on the project I'm working on. Would be nice to only have to do the final coat tomorrow. Install day is Tuesday...


----------



## BC Rollin (Oct 15, 2021)

hdavis said:


> You're smarter than that stack of lumber, sheathing, concrete...
> 
> There's an optimal level of stress for everyone. As stress increases, performance increases until it finally peaks. A little more stress and performance tanks.


This is so true.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Break or modify your routine. Less booze, more better foods, too.

I clear my head during a drive to someplace (not work related), such as visiting family or a friend on rarer occasions. I make lots of trips to Philly to help around and check in. But it's the drive that does it for me, not so much the visit. Stopping for a coffee or a bite to eat a couple hours from home is great.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

What is this thing "vacation"? (The joke that never dies.)

Am I the only one that finds vacation somewhat pleasant, yet quite stressful at the same time? Every one of them runs into something not yet finished or soon to start, etc. And I don't mind when everyone else but me is gone for vacation.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

VinylHanger said:


> I'm not a big vacation guy, but the wife and I are taking a long weekend after the first. Do some storm watching and general laziness time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I have a venue available if you are interested. 











Treehouse is available for married couples who want to get away.

Studio available for massages.

You and Leo qualify for the CT discount.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm terrific every day !

Stress is healthy, It's creative; it gets things done. I have a bowl for breakfast every morning.

I don't watch TV news, I don't listen to sad or angry music... 
I listen to Ed Foreman videos on youtube...

here's a 7 minute sample.... enjoy !


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thom Paine said:


> I'm terrific every day !
> 
> Stress is healthy, It's creative; it gets things done. I have a bowl for breakfast every morning.
> 
> ...


I like angry music when I'm sanding.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

@ Leo G

LOL .... 
I tried that long ago... but couldn't hear the sandpaper talk to me. 

I even went the other way and tried sanding to "ABBA" WELLLOLL...
That drew quite the job site crowd !

Now, I just listen to the sandpaper...

Great day to ya'


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're at the point that you know the forms aren't ready and you just do a fukitall and pour anyway, you had to know that was going to make the rest of the build a giant PITA and you did it any way.

If so, you need a significant break, or maybe a few small ones to get yourself together and get some starch back in your pants.

If this has been a year long slide, expect it to take months of doing the small things and bigger things to get recharged. Most people don't seem to recognize how far they're down until they come back up.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> What is this thing "vacation"? (The joke that never dies.)
> 
> Am I the only one that finds vacation somewhat pleasant, yet quite stressful at the same time? Every one of them runs into something not yet finished or soon to start, etc. And I don't mind when everyone else but me is gone for vacation.


I don't like a week long vacation. I'm fine with day trips. If I go to the beach, I've tried all the food I want and the bikinis are all looking the same, so I'm ready to leave 

Day 3 I can't stand it, I'll hop a plane or rent a car and go home. Have a great time, family, I'm out of here.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll throw in my .02. There are mental aspects to it. There are also undoubtedly physical aspects to it. You may or may not be able to identify the mental aspects but I bet the physical ones are obvious. First thing I do is write down a list of things I'm not doing that I should be doing. Something like cardio every morning. I should be on that stationary bike and be riding it every day for 30-45 minutes. It's easy to not do it one day, then not do it again, and before you know it I'm doing it once a week and it's going to ****.

It happens and things get in the wait but the best way to eat an apple is one bite at a time. It might not be mental at all. Write your list of things that you could/should be doing for personal fitness and try to reach that goal. One small goal to one small goal at a time. The way our brains work is we build off successes and failures. One failure leads to others, the beauty about us is we get to choose to break that cycle. A lot of the time it's just about piling up some wins, no matter how small they are. Just having a path to what success looks like can be a boost.

For an example, I was feeling pretty pissed off this year and was trying to figure something out. Realized I got around 200lbs which is quite heavy for me. Decided I wanted to get down to 180 by the end of the year. That meant I had to lose ten pounds a month for two months. That's less than half a pound a day. If I ate extra, I had to burn more. I'm already under 190 and it it's getting easier and easier to lose the weight. Now I'm feeling less ****ty and more ready to hit it hard everyday. Mental and physical are tied together and if you can't figure out the mental, try the physical...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thom Paine said:


> @ Leo G
> 
> LOL ....
> I tried that long ago... but couldn't hear the sandpaper talk to me.
> ...


I no longer need to "hear" the sandpaper. And I only really bring out the angry music if I'll be sanding a kitchens worth of doors and drawers. Lately I've been listening to more political p0rn than music. That can work as "angry" music too.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

hdavis said:


> I don't like a week long vacation. I'm fine with day trips. If I go to the beach, I've tried all the food I want and the bikinis are all looking the same, so I'm ready to leave
> 
> Day 3 I can't stand it, I'll hop a plane or rent a car and go home. Have a great time, family, I'm out of here.


I don't like a week long vacation either. I'm thinking a month.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

One of my buddies who subs from me some sent to me and said sounds like you if you say it with an accent. Change all the words and drop two F bombs or a MF at the end 

🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Adam_PDD (Truck2go) said:


> Good that you take times off man 🤙🤙🤙 There is a study showing that people who work 24/7 ( have a higher chance of having depression than those who don't, of course ) are less efficient. I have tried that before, and I felt like my life was sh!t, and I was so easy to get discouraged, thinking that I had put so much effort, everything should've been what I had expected.


AKA self employment burnout.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mordekyle said:


> Getting dark by 5 PM sure shortens my day.
> 
> Especially since I have a hard time starting before 10 AM.
> 
> ...


That would do it.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Well, I knocked out 2.5 estimates today.

Didn’t see any deer.

Made a few phone calls and texts.

Chased wife around the house.

Painted two pieces of trim.

Shot my bow with my helper and one of my sons.

Didn’t leave the house all day.

Pitch dark at 5. Good day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> Getting dark by 5 PM sure shortens my day.
> 
> Especially since I have a hard time starting before 10 AM.
> 
> ...


We are pretty much 9-4 ish. 3:30 if we aren't feelin' it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> Sitting on the beanbag in front of the woodstove right now at 9:42 AM.
> 
> My last week’s job was even better than that. I had Two guys in the crawlspace that I quoted by looking in the access Because I didn’t want to get in it because the smell of piss. Replacing a little bit of insulation, all the flex duct, R & R vapor barrier. Rats.
> 
> ...


Today I spent a good part meeting with my customers and the cabinet guy. Then I loaded the old appliances and cabinets into my trailer down 3 flights of stairs. Well, one flight only hat 2 stairs, but still.

So, not a bad day. Like new vintage GE stove going in my house, as well as the old though not very old cabinets. 12 ply cabinets, well worth reusing. We ain't fancy folk. Besides, I like a challenge.

This was my kind of reset work day. Guys got the nasty demo finished and I did the fun stuff.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin (Oct 15, 2021)

Mordekyle said:


> Well, I knocked out 2.5 estimates today.
> 
> Didn’t see any deer.
> 
> ...


Did you catch her


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BC Rollin said:


> Did you catch her


I just want to know about the trim painting....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

hdavis said:


> I just want to know about the trim painting....


Of course you do.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I get pretty stressed. I work solo and I take on ambitious work. People start pressing. I work 8-5:30-6:00. The current apartment I'm remodeling is no different in work flow as every other job this year.
It's a process where this can't happen before that. Yet owners think your team is waiting in the driveway.

Every sub is running a week later than they tell me for one reason or another so you become a master of always having something to do. It's why I manage without help. Somehow it always works out but tiresome and stressful.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> I just want to know about the trim painting....


I just want to know how he painted two pieces of trim, while chasing the wife around the house while not leaving the house... talk about a multi-tasker...


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

BC Rollin said:


> Did you catch her


There is something to be said for kids in school, a fire in the woodstove, and a wife who hung around the house most of the day.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Nuff said...


----------



## ABco (Aug 24, 2021)

it might sound strange, but for me ive discovered theres a huge link between my physical state and my mental health. I used to think working real hard and maybe lifting some weights was a good way to stay in shape, but then my body just started persisently hurting in weird, annoying ways. I realized all that stuff the old guys used to tell me about taking it easy was true, and ill be one of them someday-if im lucky.
Anyway, Ive also had a tough go of the last 18 months or so, was just making a home in a new city with my wife, trying to meet new people and start a business for the first time, and Covid whacked that all to ****, but still cranking and learning every day.. So I started to doing some yoga every morning for half an hour, mellow stuff all stretches and breathing, and it had such a big effect on my mental state both at work and at home, i think its both the stretching and the associated improvements on my body, and the mental side of setting aside time every morning to set myself up for a good day. i think life isnt about the breaks you get in between your work, but your labor should be part of why youre alive, thats not to say that every day should be fun, we have to work to stay alive and work isnt always fun, but i think wanting to be there in that moment every day and having faith in the road youre on is really important. "live with intention" i think they say. cant say im a great example of that, but i try. 
or you could like go to Cabo and get hammered on margaritas for a week in the sun.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Is it just me or is switching to a new year a reset in and of itself?

I didn't get a reset this winter, not more than a day. I had a lot of unresolved doubt and failures and I didn't take 5 mins to count the wins - I woke up on the 4th and it felt like I was already behind - and I dig that. I play the game at my best when Im behind and I *need *every win - whether that's getting materials to a job and making adjustments that day to buy 3 days in the schedule, or just getting another milestone passed to Bill out.

It's been a couple weeks and the pressure increased 200% from December- a lot riding in the pot. A *lot *riding on every decision right now. 

I embrace it. I like the hair standing up on my neck. Fired the **** up from the get go everyday right now

I think my subs attitudes, mostly all positive and good help a lot of that. Seeing employees make gains and progress one small decision at a time. I love all these dudes. 

I'm really getting a lot back from being the guy I'm supposed to be and people around me and counting on me *think *I am, and remembering I dreamed for these opportunities - it's not time to reset it's time to punch the pedal to the floor. 👍 
I hope everyone here has a basd ass 2022, I hope my subs make a ****ing killing and I know the clients are going to get over any small hiccups and be stoked for their new homes

Get some fellas. It won't always be there


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok not today and, today it was hard go get out of the covers lol. I hate chitty weather. It's going to be in the 30s all day with wind and chit. Looks like sleet is very unlikely though 

Damn Yankee weather blowing in.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm waiting for the 30's so we can do a few heated floors.

It's been at or below zero since last week overnight, with a mild warm snap the last few days, but back down below zero tonight.

Once overnights get back into the 20s we have a few jobs to do, and I just bought a huge site heater to help.

At least with plenty of down time I'm able to consistently hit the weights and I've been using the fan bike and stretching every other day.

Off season training for work is even more important than when I played sports....sports seem easy by comparison.


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

Just wanted to chime in--the topic and responses in this thread are one of the reasons I joined CT in the first place. It's great to learn about trade wisdom, construction tips and tricks, management dos/dont's. But for me the greatest value is reading about how some of you industry vets balance and handle the stress, mental exhaustion, whatever you call it of the daily grind. 

I have less to offer on this thread because I have far fewer years under my belt--but I this is one of the threads I turn to and I appreciate everyone sharing.


----------



## StaciH (12 mo ago)

asevereid said:


> After reading through a few threads here and seeing that there's been a few others that have had a less than stellar year out makes me wonder....
> How does one "reset" or otherwise push through the bull**** that clutters the mind and continue on going?
> I'm not going to beat around the bush... I had a terrible year, and it got to me pretty hard. I've managed to come out level headed, but still a little bitter.
> It still affects my work and I need to shake it and get focused on improvement again.
> ...


I found myself getting overwhelmed by EVERYTHING that needed to get done and wasn't really getting anything done last year. I was trying to do too much at once.

Towards then end of the year, I started using the OKR goal setting methodology and identifying 2-3 priorities I absolutely needed to accomplish in the week to work towards that objective and key results I had set. I have found this to be tremendously helpful with maintaining focus and I am blown away by how quickly I'm making an impact.

The book Radical Focus was my inspiration. Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Analysis paralysis


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Analysis paralysis


I can be guilty on that from time to time... doing it is not so much a problem, but how much time in between is the issue...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

StaciH said:


> I found myself getting overwhelmed by EVERYTHING that needed to get done and wasn't really getting anything done last year. I was trying to do too much at once.
> 
> Towards then end of the year, I started using the OKR goal setting methodology and identifying 2-3 priorities I absolutely needed to accomplish in the week to work towards that objective and key results I had set. I have found this to be tremendously helpful with maintaining focus and I am blown away by how quickly I'm making an impact.
> 
> The book Radical Focus was my inspiration. Hope this helps in some way.



Check out Jocko Willinks stuff if you like that

I have always used 2 of these principles before I ever heard of him and had a label for it.

- Be default aggressive

- prioritize and excecute


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

StaciH said:


> I found myself getting overwhelmed by EVERYTHING that needed to get done and wasn't really getting anything done last year. I was trying to do too much at once.
> 
> Towards then end of the year, I started using the OKR goal setting methodology and identifying 2-3 priorities I absolutely needed to accomplish in the week to work towards that objective and key results I had set. I have found this to be tremendously helpful with maintaining focus and I am blown away by how quickly I'm making an impact.
> 
> The book Radical Focus was my inspiration. Hope this helps in some way.


Staci, you've sparked my interest in OKRs and I'm going to check out Radical Focus. Thanks!



Jaws said:


> Check out Jocko Willinks stuff if you like that
> 
> I have always used 2 of these principles before I ever heard of him and had a label for it.
> 
> ...


Jaws, just Googled Willink--any particular titles of his that you'd recommend? Discipline Equals Freedom looks is where I might start, but curious to hear if you had a recommendation.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Willievkatz said:


> Staci, you've sparked my interest in OKRs and I'm going to check out Radical Focus. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws, just Googled Willink--any particular titles of his that you'd recommend? Discipline Equals Freedom looks is where I might start, but curious to hear if you had a recommendation.


Extreme Ownership and Dichotomy of Leadership (some rehash there but still good) 

I thought it would be too military in text but everything he uses as an example translates well and also has a business or civilian counterpart example. 

Leadership Stadegies and Tactics is like a reference guide for certain situations. 

I've given several copies of all three away


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I haven't read Dicipline Equals Fredom


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

Jaws said:


> Extreme Ownership and Dichotomy of Leadership (some rehash there but still good)
> 
> I thought it would be too military in text but everything he uses as an example translates well and also has a business or civilian counterpart example.
> 
> ...


I've downloaded a few titles for Kindle. Now hopefully I can carve out some time to get to them.

Anyone do podcasts/audiobooks while on the road?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Analysis paralysis


This gets me all the time.

Whenever I have a few skilled guys help and I'm over thinking, they just give me the side eye and I snap out of it.

Over thinking could be my middle name.

Problem is I ain't too smart... see the problem...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I can suffer from it and it's usually before I start a build. There are always a few different directions you can go. Usually the problem is everything is prefinished and you need to figure out a way to either hide the fasteners or not use them at all. Ask Sno. Sometimes things are rough going on an install just so you don't see any fasteners.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

StaciH said:


> I found myself getting overwhelmed by EVERYTHING that needed to get done and wasn't really getting anything done last year. I was trying to do too much at once.
> 
> Towards then end of the year, I started using the OKR goal setting methodology and identifying 2-3 priorities I absolutely needed to accomplish in the week to work towards that objective and key results I had set. I have found this to be tremendously helpful with maintaining focus and I am blown away by how quickly I'm making an impact.
> 
> The book Radical Focus was my inspiration. Hope this helps in some way.


I tend to chunk things up into weekly/daily/hourly goals....and try to be realistic about it.

If we reach a goal ahead of time, I try to move ahead to the next one early.

Like if we get something prepped and I had concrete scheduled for the next morning, I'll call and see if we can get it on that afternoon instead and try to constantly be on schedule, but ahead if I can make it happen.

Once I learned that reaching a goal is not the end of my day or week, and we can push to the next one, productivity really shot up. I used to set a daily goal, reach it, and then call it a day, it was fine, but left a lot of room for getting more accomplished.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> This gets me all the time.
> 
> Whenever I have a few skilled guys help and I'm over thinking, they just give me the side eye and I snap out of it.
> 
> ...


When I have skilled guys helping me I just kind of point at what I want done, and I know they will make it happen so I can go focus on something else. It's liberating once you let go of some of that control.....but you have to trust your help.

I don't overthink quite as much as I rethink. My laborer probably thinks I'm crazy.

I'll often work through a plan in the truck on the way to a job, out loud so he can at least get an idea of what we are doing that day.

Lots of times we will start and something that I didn't think of will come up or my brain will click with a better way to do it, and I'll shut the whole operation down, reset and start again if I'm sure it's more efficient.

My dad hates it, because he's the type that will make a plan and execute it even if there is a better way....I'll stop cold and start over again if it means we will get done faster or with less sweat equity.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

NYCB said:


> When I have skilled guys helping me I just kind of point at what I want done, and I know they will make it happen so I can go focus on something else. It's liberating once you let go of some of that control.....but you have to trust your help.
> 
> I don't overthink quite as much as I rethink. My laborer probably thinks I'm crazy.
> 
> ...


I'll intensely discuss the game plan out loud, half inventing it half sharing it, with broken sentences, only to say **** it and come up with a better plan five minutes later.

Keeps the guys on their toes lol.


----------

